# What kind of glue for large vinyl "snowmaster" decal lifting off of plastic



## karlzbad (Jan 28, 2021)

On my 724QXE that big decal on the quick stick support is coming off. What kind of glue would you recommend?


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF
replace the decal as cost is very minimal under $5.00


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF. This is a little more expensive than the decal but could be used for other projects as well.
DAP Weldwood 3 fl. oz. Original Contact Cement-00107 - The Home Depot


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF karlzbad









3M makes a great product for that. - - > https://www.amazon.com/3M-03601-Pla...words=3m+decal+adhesive&qid=1611858637&sr=8-2
Might check availability at local auto parts store or even big box.


.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

You could even use a good Vinyl contact spray on adhesive by many different manufacturers available at most auto parts stores and hardware stores.


----------



## karlzbad (Jan 28, 2021)

Awesome, thanks for the replies.


----------



## karlzbad (Jan 28, 2021)

Ordered a new one on Torodealer.com $8.25 US delivered.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Make sure you use a good solvent to clean the surface and remove any remaining adhesive, like Goo Gone. 








Goo Gone 8 oz. Pro Power Adhesive Remover 2037 - The Home Depot


The Goo Gone's line of products is a trusted brand, we stand by our products for all of your dirty, sticky, messes. Safe for you, your surfaces and your home. Please explore our line of Goo Gone Original,



www.homedepot.com


----------

